# Poll: what supplements do you take (or try to take) daily?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Me:

- Multivitamin
- Cal/mag
- B-complex
- Vitamin C
- Milk thistle
- MSM
- Acidophilus
- Digestive enzymes

Luckily for me, I work at a health food store and I get the staff discount... otherwise I'd be strapped for cash! What does everybody else take?


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

multivitamin
vitamin c
creatine
glutamine
zma
protein


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

~ multi vitamin
~ B complex
~ calcium/mag/zinc
~ glucosamine
~ iron
~ dong quai
~ gingko biloba
~ either fish oil or flax oil
~ amino acid caps ( a combination of most amino acids along with B6)
~ black cohosh
~ digestive enzymes with most meals


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

vitamin B6
vitamin C
vitamin E
Selenium
Milk Thistle
Cod liver oil


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

B complex


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I've just started taking B complex, Omega 3 Fish Oils and Chromium Picolinate.


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

Multi Vitamin Tablet
Vitamin C Tablet
Vitamin E Capsule


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Currently Dexatrim natural (fat burner) and 400mcg of Chromium Picolinate. I have Paxil weight I am trying to get rid of, and running 15-20mi/week does not seem to be enough to handle the Paxil-induced appetite. :stu

If this doesn't work, I will be forced to go for appetite suppressants altogether.


----------



## badabing (Mar 22, 2005)

Among others already posted I've been taking Gotu Kola for anxiety & I think it actually works some.

I've heard Kava can work like a benzo & I'm going to try that also.
I also take Korean Ginseng.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I take:

A Hair, Skin and Nails multivitamin with 3000 mcgs of Biotin
Flax Oil
Fish Oil
Evening Primrose Oil
MSM
and Ester C.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Every day:

Calcium/mag/D supplement (in divided doses)
Multi
Vitamin E
Flax oil
Floradix liquid natural iron supplement (under a doctor's supervision, and taken seperately from the calcium)
Papaya enzymes 

Every few days:
Primal Defense acidophilus

Days I go running or exercise extra hard:
rice protein powder
Primal Defense super green powder
Twinlab glutamine
extra flax oil
^all in a smoothie that is surprisingly really good.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Multivitamin
Vit E 1000mg
Glucosamine Sulfate 
Fish Oil


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Daily: 

Multivitamin w/ trace minerals
B-complex
Chromium picolinate
Zinc
Magnesium
L-Tyrosine
Whey Protein

Cycle/as-needed:

Creatine
Glucosamine, Chondroitin, and MSM
Fish oil
Ephedrine-Caffeine-Aspirin stack
Kava kava


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

multivitamin
b-6
b-complex
b-12 (yeah, I know I over do it on b vitamins)
melatonin
5-htp

Or that's what I did till I ran out of supplements and money at the same time.


----------



## Hopefulicious (Nov 25, 2004)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> multivitamin
> vitamin c
> creatine
> glutamine
> ...


Me too! I also have calcium in there.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I fail to see the point in taking ZMA, when you can easily (and for less money) take zinc, magnesium, and vitamin B6 individually, if you're worried about a deficiency.

http://www.supplementquality.com/z_askexpert/ZMA.html

BTW I forgot to list melatonin, which I LOVE to take PRN for insomnia. Works better than anything else I've ever tried, including prescriptions.


----------



## badabing (Mar 22, 2005)

androgyne said:


> multivitamin
> b-6
> b-complex
> b-12 (yeah, I know I over do it on b vitamins)
> ...


BTW, you can OD on B6 because it's not water-soluble. But the rest your body can get rid of if it has enough.
Was wondering what 5htp was?


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

5-htp is a serotonin precursor. It's been shown in a few clinical trials to be useful when combined with an antidepressant (and to a lesser extent without one) in treating depression.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Spoonful of Spiru-tein, a protein/energy powder with my cereal every morning.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Multi-vitamin
B-Complex
Iron
I was taking 5htp and it worked but now I am trying Sam-e.
Acidophilus


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

currently in taking (trying to take daily, im slacking though)
creatine
protein/high calorie mix
multivitamin.

I have also taken in the past b-12,st johns wort (no noticable effect with either)


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

I JUST started taking multivitamins today. Go me!


----------



## racheH (Aug 29, 2005)

Omega 3 oils in capsules with the highest concentration of DHA I can find. They also happen to be fortified all the vitamin C, A and D that's recommended if taken twice daily.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

Fish oil
5-HTP
Colostrum

I try to get the rest of my nutrients from fresh foods, but I keep some multivitamins in my cupboard and glove compartment for those days when I go fast or frozen.


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

I take 2,000 MG's of omega 3 fish oil - high in EPA and DHA

And sometimes I take a B-complex

The omega 3 has helped me a lot, I've noticed a difference in my physical anxiety symptoms, it reduced them some. It does seem to take a few months for the full effect of the oil to work at it's best.


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

A hotdog!






Kidding, at the moment just a multivitamin and various herbs, until I find the right mix.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

B complex, multivitamin. I'll have to try melatonin for my insomnia.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

multivitamin
big vitamin c pill
Whey protein


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

multivitamin
whey protein
piracetam


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

badabing said:


> BTW, you can OD on B6 because it's not water-soluble. But the rest your body can get rid of if it has enough.
> Was wondering what 5htp was?


I'm sure B6 is water soluble. maybe your thinking of vitamin A?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I drink powdered barley grass with brewers yeast and grapefruit juice and a milk thistle vit.

On occasion iron tablet, not a great fan of red meat.

jenky


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Moodlift (contains sam-e and vitamin B complex)
st. john's wort (used to take this)
Blackmoore's nervaids (contains valerian root and passion flower)
gotu kola (just started taking this)


----------



## Vision (Feb 27, 2004)

At the moment, i'm having daily:

Vitamin C 1000mg
Fish oil concentrate 1000mg (EPA: 180mg, DHA: 120mg)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> Daily:
> Multivitamin w/ trace minerals
> B-complex
> Chromium picolinate
> ...


Has changed to:

Daily:
Chromium 200 mcg 4x (900 mcg total)
Multivitamin
B-vitamin complex
Vitamin C 500 mg
Niacin 50 mg
Coenzyme Q10 150 mcg
Zinc 50 mg

Cycle/as-needed:
Melatonin 3-6 mcg PRN
Glucosamine, Chondroitin, and MSM 
Whey protein

Considering:
Omega-3s from fish oil (2-6 g/day) as mood stabilizer
Alpha lipoic acid as hypoglycemic


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

Multivitamin, B12, Ginko Bibola, Echinacia


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

- St. John's Wort (giving it another try with another brand and higher dosage)

And if I remember: 
- Flinstone multivitamins 
- Calcium
- B-Complex
- Flax Seed


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Whey Protein
Vitamin B complex
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
and Vitamin E


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I take 3 Little Critters Gummy Vites!!! They're gummy bears! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

For now just whey protein, but I plan to look into other stuff as well like Omega vitamins.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

b12 only. should help for depression and fatigue...i take it for only about 2 or 3 months...


----------



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

supplements: GNC weight gainer 2200 (1x/day)
multi vitamin (1/day)
GNC whey protein (3x/day).

i take the following 2x/day (1 after a meal):

fish oil
grapeseed extract
l-gluthathoine
garlic oil
ginger root
licorice root
green tea
milk thistle
cider vineagar tablets (2-4)
vitamin C
GINKGO BILOBA (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?t=36530).


----------



## TheDude04 (Nov 29, 2005)

I take ON whey protein, whatever brand creatine and glutamine (they're all the same really as long as they are high quality), multivitamin, and a couple tbsp. of flaxseed oil every day for EFA's(stuff tastes pretty nasty but a swig of water washes the taste right away.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I take a vitamin b complex and vitamin C. Those two vitamins should help with anxiety.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > Daily:
> ...


Is *now*:

Daily:
Omega-3s from fish oil 3-4 g EPA/DHA
Multivitamin
1/2 B-vitamin complex
Vitamin C 500 mg

As-needed:
Melatonin 3 mg
Whey protein
Magnesium sulfate salts (baths)
Magnesium 400 mg

Considering:
Kratom (herb) prn (as anxiolytic)
increase in fish oil amount
Green tea (for the antioxidants and delicious taste)


----------



## Gary1450 (Dec 27, 2005)

Caedmon -

Have you ever read _The Magnesium Miracle_? I've been doing a lot of reading on the web about Magnesium. I'm adding that to my regimen too.

Also niacin (regular, not time -released) is supposed to have beneficial effects on the brain.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmm, haven't read that one.

Magnesium salt baths are great for my tense or sore muscles, and magnesium taken orally helps with constipation and/or heartburn. It's also helpful for me to get extra because my multivitamin doesn't completely cover it. I've personally found that _extra _magnesium isn't necessarily helpful, but if I'm magnesium _deficient_, that can contribute to anxiety and depression so I try and stay on top of it.


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

Last year I was going through a real depression just low all the time no interest in anything and tired. nothing positive. I had a book called "before the change: taking charge of your perimenopause" I wasn't even sure I was but certainly at a age where I could be. 
Anyway they had what is called peri zappers vitamins to take so I figured I'd give it a try . Anyway here's what they recommend daily.

flaxseed oil (1000 mg)
evening primrose oil 1000 mgs (I had taken this for PMS which I found helped with the mood swings)
Vitamin B6 (50-100 mg)
Vitamin C (1000 mg 3 times a day)
Vitamin E, (400-1000 international units)
Magnesium (500-1000 mg. before sleeping)
Zinc (15-50 mg)

I have to say that I found it really pulled me out of that depression so I continue to take it and I still do. I still wish I could have something for when I'm feeling anxious. But this does help me feel things aren't so bleak all the time. I mean I have up and down moments like yesterday I was feeling worried and stressed but today rather relaxed took the vitamins the same yesterday as today soooooo


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I take

a multivitamin
St. John's Wort
Omega-3 Fish Oil
Co Q-10

That's all I can afford and I don't really take the Co Q-10 very often because that stuff is really expensive.


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

At the moment I take 1 * multivitamin. Not sure what else could possibly benefit me so I might have to do some research.


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

*Mine....*

I've officially started my Supplement Regime. No issues on day one, some mildly positive effects. Nothing overwhelming, except I had my usual Energy Drink at work which is chock full of B vitamins on top of my B Complex and I think the combo had me wired for around an hour. But I could be wrong, anyhow:

B Complex Vitamin
Vitamin C 
Chromium Picolenate 
Omega 3 Fish Oils (forgot the dosage on the low to medium side)
L-Tyrosine 
Sam-E (This stuffs expensive!)
Fresh Banana everyday for Potassium
12-15 12oz bottles of water


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

1000mg of Taurine
1 Protandim caplet
1/2 scoop of Jarrow Multi Easy Iron-Free Formula powder.
Currently and temporarily, creatine momohydrate(daily), Designer Whey Protien, Twinlab Ultrafuel(5days a week).


----------



## cellardoor (Dec 12, 2005)

heres my current supplement regimen:

Multi minerals
B-complex
Omega 3 fish oil
5-htp
Bee pollen
Pro calm(amino acids that increase gaba)

-herbs
Siberian ginseng
Bacopa
Gotu kola

and when i have money I will get this supplement that increases endorphin levels, effective for anxiety.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

nobody takes creatine anymore?? i just dont want to drink a big, gritty glass of water 2 times a day so its hard to build up my creatine level cause ill take it like every other day, or every 3 days.

when i really stuck to the routine of going to the gym 4 or 5 times a week, and taking creatine and whey protein..i actually bulked up a decent amount.

im hoping its easier to get that muscle (that i had, then lost)back, than it was to gain it initially. 

^im not sure if anyone will understand that sentence,haha


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

Multivitamins.
vitamin c
valerian root tabs

sometimes: whey protein
Experimenting with: st. johns wort

I noticed everyone takes whey protein... is it just coincidence or is it good for anxiety?


just tried gingko biloba: Allergic! Sucks!


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Multivitamin
St. John's Wort - 300mg 3x a day
Omega 3 Fish Oil - About 3g's a day
B Complex
Zinc - 50 mg
Vitamin E - 400mg
Taurine - 4g's a day
Vitamin D - 2-4 g's a day
Niacinamide - 1g a day
Kava - 2-3 Tbsp a day
Rhodiola - 300mg on occasion maybe 1-2 week
Magnesium Citrate - 1-2 Tbsp per day
Olive Oil - 2 Tbsp per day


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Multivitamin
Vitamins D, B6, E
Fish Oil
Folic acid


----------



## edvarde (Apr 16, 2008)

i take multivitamin
whey protein 
ginkgo biloba
l-carnitine
but the stuff heleped me the most with fatigue and maybe depression is
intramuscular oh b12
i take one shot every week 
helped me alot


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

Used to take a Centrum multivitamin everyday until I found out it was causing hearburn, severe gas, nausea and acid reflux for me.
It was so bad I had an endoscopy done and they found an abnormality in my stomach. Since I have quit the Centrum I have not had heartburn or stomach troubles.
Now for supplements I drink Ensure 3 times a day and aloe vera juice.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

my supplements now are:

omega 3 fish oils-1.5 g
flax seed oil-2.0g
chlorella-2g


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Omega 3 fish oil 1500 mg
milk thistle
vitamin C_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Multi Vitamin
Caltrate
Saint Johns Wort


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

morning: 
-1 tablet vitamin-b100 complex
-1 magnesium 100mg (i sometimes forget this)
-1 omega 3-6-9 1000mg (i sometimes forget this as well)

before bed:
-magnesium 100mg, x2 (still not sure if i am taking the correct amount)
-omega 3-6-9 1000mg, x2
-1 vitamin-D 400IU
-1 multi-vitamin, vegetarian formula (http://www.nationalnutrition.ca/detail.aspx?ID=350 - seems pretty good, and it was recommended to me by a health freak)


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

pita said:


> Me:
> 
> - Multivitamin
> - Cal/mag
> ...


I saw a good TV show the other day.

The reputable doctor on the show cautioned people against taking even multivitamins. He only mentioned one or two single vitamins that might be beneficial.

Apparently taking an artificial chemical compound , a suplement, is really no substitute for EATING the real thing: food. And if you're eating well-balanced meals, you should be getting all of your nutritional requirements met.

I think a person should ask their doctor and consult a nutritionist before taking supplements. Professionals from a well-respected university.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i see them as an extra aid or to "top off" the vitamins/minerals you get from food. if someone still has a bad diet of pure junk food then the extra supplements would not help that much since they are not as completely pure and natural like what you would get from real foods so even if they say '100% of your daily intake', you shouldn't totally depend on them.

i haven't heard of any harm against taking them when you still eat a well balanced meal. in addition, some people don't or can't eat perfectly every day for various reasons, not exactly laziness but possible health problems. my appetite decreased dramatically on a med and it was really hard to eat just a decent amount without feeling incredibly nauseous so taking vitamins/minerals is a good way to still get a portion of what my body needs, even though it is not perfect, it helps in the long run


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

instil said:


> currently in taking (trying to take daily, im slacking though)
> creatine
> protein/high calorie mix
> multivitamin.
> ...


A previous psychiatrist told me that St. Johns Wort hasn't been scrutinized by the FDA. And each capsule may have varying degrees of the compound.

We know that even FDA approved drugs can go terribly wrong, when they've undergone a long series of tests.

Taking stuff that is unregulated, and may perhaps have been made in a foreign country, is not good.

Some major pharmaceutical companies make their medications overseas. And some of their factories are substandard. Lax standards can be lethal.

The peanut butter mess was a fiasco.


----------



## rhanch (Jun 21, 2009)

Vit C
Vit E
Magnesium/Calcium
Omega Fish Oil
5-HTP
1/2 aspirin


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> i see them as an extra aid or to "top off" the vitamins/minerals you get from food. if someone still has a bad diet of pure junk food then the extra supplements would not help that much since they are not as completely pure and natural like what you would get from real foods so even if they say '100% of your daily intake', you shouldn't totally depend on them.
> 
> i haven't heard of any harm against taking them when you still eat a well balanced meal. in addition, some people don't or can't eat perfectly every day for various reasons, not exactly laziness but possible health problems. my appetite decreased dramatically on a med and it was really hard to eat just a decent amount without feeling incredibly nauseous so taking vitamins/minerals is a good way to still get a portion of what my body needs, even though it is not perfect, it helps in the long run


I have heard of the harmful effects.

As a temporary fix, taking them short-term might be OK. Maybe one or two weeks max, if you've had a minor problem. If you're terminally ill, that's another story. And if your food is not being digested properly, that's another story, too. Generally, a young healthy person doesn't need this stuff.

The nutritional and supplement business is very lucrative, so these companies are trying to push these supplements.

The deaths of Heath Ledger, Anna Nicole Smith, and Michael Jackson point to the dangers of popping pills and mixing all kinds of stuff. If the supplements have not been recommended by YOUR personal reputable doctor, a doctor who knows YOUR health history, why take it.

Some people wake up in the morning and they're taking a regime of say 10 pills. One thing for body fat, one thing for metabolism, and the list goes on and on.

Playing amateur doctor is not good. The less you take the better.

Companies push additives to add to your auto oil for optimum performance and better mileage. Some of it may be OK ( ????? ), but I do think a lot of it is worthless. And it might be hurting your car engine.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm starting a new regimen since finding a food based multi called Catalyn, so its going to be something like this:

1) Multi
2)Skin/hair/nail supplement (Purvana)
3) Carlson liquid fish oil
4)Green Vibrance (superfoods)
5)Inositol (for anxiety)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fiber, iron, B12 and echinacea with a protein shake in the mornin'!


----------



## sweetpeazz (Jun 14, 2009)

-Multi-vitamin
-Flaxseed Oil
- Vision Supplement containing luetin
-Green Tea supplement to curb cravings


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

multi vit 
vit c 
collagen
super antioxisant formula 
whey/casein protein powder blend 
meal replacement powder


----------



## Gardener84 (Feb 4, 2009)

St. John's Wort
Flax seed Oil
Multivitamin
Vitamin C


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Equisgurl said:


> 5)Inositol (for anxiety)


 I've seen this a couple of times but I haven't tried it myself. Any testimonials?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

*Vitamins*

I take the following: (Someone please tell me if I'm taking something that I shouldn't be taking)

Stress B-Complex
Magnesium Taurate
Acai Berry Capsules
1 or 2 430 MG Solaray Alfalfa capsules per day
B-6
Ascenta Nutra Sea Omega-3 Supplement-Pharmaceutical quality which contains
herring oil, natural lemon flavor, vitamin E, rosemary extract vitamin C and thyme oil.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Iron
Fish Oil


----------



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

-Tonalin CLA
-Whey Protein
-Multi-Vitamin
-Creatine (just started taking this week)


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

5-HTP (serotonin precursor)
L-Tyrosine (dopamine, noradrenaline, adrenaline precursor)
Taurine (GABA agonist) 
Multivitamin

I Used to take omega3 and magnesium, but not anymore.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Robertz,

If you don't mind me asking ... why did you stop taking omega3 and magnesium?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

centrum multivitamin
melatonin on occasion
valerian on occasion
ginseng on occasion
horny goat weed (to counter SSRI side effects)
magnesium glycinate (I don't know if it does anything)

I used to take ginkgo biloba but it seemed useless. My doc told me they did a recent study on it that shows it doesn't work, so I don't take it anymore.


----------



## Glen (Apr 19, 2009)

I just take a multivitamin once a day, and omega 3 fish oil three times a day.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

KindredSpirit said:


> Hey Robertz,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking ... why did you stop taking omega3 and magnesium?


Because I'm not magnesium defficient at all. I eat whole grain cereals and almonds which are very rich in magnesium.

And I stopped taking omega3 because I didn't feel any effect from it. But I've been taking it for several months.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I take nothing.

I need to take: a women's multivitamin, magnesium, calcium supplement, and omega 3.

I just have never gotten around to buying them, though.

Can somebody give me a recommendation on how much magnesium and omega 3 a woman of 21, weighing approximately 150 pounds, should take? I really just have no idea how much is necessary.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

During or after breakfast:
The Essential Woman by Barleans (for omegas 3-6-9). This is liquid form.
One 400 I.U. vitamin E pill (Nature Made). I find 2 a day are more effective.

At Dinner:
Acidophilus (a probiotic)
Stress B-Complex (sometimes at night before bedtime).

Before Bed:
One 1000 mg of Flaxseed oil.

Note: I'm trying to balance out my hormones and thinking of going with liquid flaxseed oil by Barleans, which I've heard is more effective than pill/caplet form.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

2000 IUD of vitamin D because I dont go out much


----------



## Jeremy78 (Oct 5, 2008)

I try not to rely on supplements too much. I believe it is best to obtain your vitamins and minerals through a sound nutritional diet. But not everything can be obtain through your diet alone. I take these supplements, as, well, supplements 

CoQ10
Omega 3-6-9 fatty acids
NOW Foods Eco-Green Multi (basically a multi-vitamin w/ greens)
Whey protein


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Every day-

-Multivitamin
-Fish oil - EPA - 350 mg, DHA 240 mg
-Vitamin B12 - 1 mg
-Whey Protein

As needed-

Vit C, Zinc, Olive leaf extract if sick
Mangnesium phosphate/Potassium phosphate if anxious


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Niacin n Zinc , i sometimes breakout so i tell myself those two help lol ops


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

- multivitamin
- extra vitamins C, E, B-12
- ginkgo biloba
- l-carnitine
- alpha lipoic acid
- fish oil


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

B complex
Magnesium
Calcium
Flax seed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Optimum nutrition Whey protein


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely none...... people with healthy diets generally shouldn't need them.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends whether I'm cutting or bulking.

*All The Time :-*

1x Multi-vitamin Tablet.
2x High EPA Omega 3 1000mg Caps (Twice Daily).
1x Green Tea Extract 1000mg Tablet (Twice Daily).
2x Glucosamine Sulphate HCL 1000mg Tablets (Twice Daily).
100g Whey Protein Powder.

*While Bulking :-*

5g Creatine Ethyl Ester.
200g Powdered Porridge Oats.

*While Cutting :-*

10g - 15g Powdered Glutamine.
10g - 15g Powdered BCAA Formula (Mixed 4:1:1).

I supplement because I don't have the time to buy, prepare and eat the amount of food that I would need to if I didn't. I'm in my thirties and the efficiency with which the human body synthesizes protein degrades fairly rapidly beyond your mid twenties and I have bone problems that makes working out a real challenge at times with regards to recovery and pain. I also supplement religiously at the right times, because if you don't do it properly, then it's just a waste of money.


----------

